# R.I.P Boris, will always love you.



## Aran (Apr 14, 2013)

My baby boy died on friday, and I was torn up! And didn't stop crying until last night. When you have such an incredible animal like him, you just get too attached. So I pay tribute to an amazing chameleon and a great friend, see you round buddy!










Love you big man! xx


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Sorry for your loss mate, i lost my old iggy 3 weeks ago & he was 15 yrs old, but had cancer or he`d have lived longer


----------



## Aran (Apr 14, 2013)

wayakinwolf said:


> Sorry for your loss mate, i lost my old iggy 3 weeks ago & he was 15 yrs old, but had cancer or he`d have lived longer


I'm so sorry to hear that! I love keeping them, but I really do hate the end game. I guess it comes with the many years of happiness though! :') :'(


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

How long did you have him? Sorry for your loss! It's horrible losing a pet.


----------



## Bumblebee2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Aran said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that! I love keeping them, but I really do hate the end game. I guess it comes with the many years of happiness though! :') :'(


No one (including myself :bash thinks of the pain we'll go through when our pets lives comes to an end but look at it this way... Isn't it better to have given your time, care and love to a pet to ensure they had the best possible life you could possibly provide. 

Take pride in the fact you've given your pet the best home you could. Remember some chameleons in the pet trade aren't so fortunate and end up in converted fish tanks and/or are given the wrong care/mistreated.


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, be happy for the time you had together and how happy you would of made him !


----------



## Aran (Apr 14, 2013)

Exzhal said:


> How long did you have him? Sorry for your loss! It's horrible losing a pet.


Around 4 and half years. But he had a previous owner before me, I took him of his old owners hands when their burms outgrew their 7ft viv, it's obvious to say he needed the space!


----------



## Aran (Apr 14, 2013)

Bumblebee2012 said:


> No one (including myself :bash thinks of the pain we'll go through when our pets lives comes to an end but look at it this way... Isn't it better to have given your time, care and love to a pet to ensure they had the best possible life you could possibly provide.
> 
> Take pride in the fact you've given your pet the best home you could. Remember some chameleons in the pet trade aren't so fortunate and end up in converted fish tanks and/or are given the wrong care/mistreated.


You're a star at making me feel better! thank you  And it's funny you should say that, his old owner kept him in one. luckily I splashed out on a big exo-terra mesh terrarium. I was always bringing him home new things for him to play on... Miss him exploring them :'(


----------



## Aran (Apr 14, 2013)

micky0 said:


> So sorry for your loss, be happy for the time you had together and how happy you would of made him !


Than you ever so much! Most people outside of this forum can't understand the connection we form with these animals, They tend to say "it was just a lizard"< That's when I tend to get angry.


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Aran said:


> Than you ever so much! Most people outside of this forum can't understand the connection we form with these animals, They tend to say "it was just a lizard"< That's when I tend to get angry.


I think then we are lucky enough to know they are never "just a lizard" But amazing little animals who, even though many say cannot love , they can and do ! I think he was lucky to have had you as an owner .


----------



## Aran (Apr 14, 2013)

micky0 said:


> I think then we are lucky enough to know they are never "just a lizard" But amazing little animals who, even though many say cannot love , they can and do ! I think he was lucky to have had you as an owner .


I don't think i've ever been so happy to find this place! No one in my family could even comprehend the affection felt both ways, but you guys just know. Thankyou for this! You haven't an idea how much this means to me.


----------

